# Wanted Female Spayed bun to bond with my boy bun in Upstate NY



## lisak52 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am looking for a sweet girl to bond with my boy. I have a 2 yo mini lop. He is neutered and I want to get him a lady friend. I will give her indoor free roam of the house. I only allow my bun on a leash outside. He is pampered and loves to cuddle. If you have one and could arrange a meeting that would be awesome!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you tried petfinder.com? Perhaps there is a rescue close to you where he can go on bunny dates and pick out his new wife?


----------



## lisak52 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ya know, I have tried that.

I am having a hard time finding anyone willing to travel to meet up. I am willing to go about 40-50 miles with my bun to visit others.But most will not meet half way if any farther.

I figured I would post here and maybe someone would have a lovely lady that needed a great home. I have 3 daughters who LOVE rabbits and would just be gaga over another bun in the house. :biggrin:


----------



## buster2369 (Aug 29, 2012)

It is so nice to see you wanting to get another rabbit! There are so many that need good homes.  I have been looking at petfinder myself lately and searched in your area. The closest place was near Utica in New Hartford. So it would be a far drive.

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...42.9312&location=13339&lon=-74.6263&pet_breed


I am sure there are breeders you can buy from but the rabbit would not be spayed so that would be an extra expense. Here is a list of rabbit breeders in the Upstate area.

http://rabbitbreeders.us/new-york-rabbit-breeders

Good luck in your search! 
-Andria:bunnyheart


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you checked with the Upstate NY House Rabbit Society? When Scone died they had a number of suggestions for me. I wound up adopting Natasha from a family member, but if she hadn't hopped into my lap the HRS had a really beautiful mini-Rex...

Their website is: http://www.therabbitresource.org/


----------



## lisak52 (Aug 31, 2012)

I actually have sent in my application twice and never got a reply. I wonder how they adopt out if they dont contact applicants? I intended on getting one from them on 2 different occasions. But I can not wait forever.


----------



## pig7ziti (Nov 25, 2012)

i have two females up for adoption they are both chocolate otters. one was born in july her name is roo the other was born in august her name is baerz. they are extremely socialized because i raised them from birth. they are both litter trained and eat an all natural pellet and timothy hay diet. they have been socialized with both dogs and cats a long with other rabbits. neither are spayed but i would be willing to get them spayed with some compensation. please let me know if you are interested and if you would like more info or pics


----------

